# $500 Reward--Taxidermists and Processors



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bioactive said:


> If you find a billfold with $3000 in it and the drivers license of the person who lost it, is it stealing if you keep it?


Nope, not at all... It sucks but you don't have a leg to stand on with this one.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> First off, I have found wallets with large sums of money twice. Both belonged to tourist and were dropped off to the state police. Got a nice reward for one. And not even a thank you from the other.
> 
> Would I call it stealing probably. dishonest and/or reprehensible for sure.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%... Yes they should have returned it but let's face it the world we live in today that's just not going to happen. It just a learning experience, I can bet every dollar I have that you will never put your gear in the back of the truck again


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> First off, I have found wallets with large sums of money twice. Both belonged to tourist and were dropped off to the state police. Got a nice reward for one. And not even a thank you from the other.
> 
> Would I call it stealing probably. dishonest and/or reprehensible for sure.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%... Yes they should have returned it but let's face it, the world we live in today that's just not going to happen. It's just a learning experience, I can bet every dollar I have that you will never put your gear in the back of the truck again...Am I right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Threatening? Yes. I have found that you do not treat lowlife thieves with tact. If they were attuned to subtle social norms they would have called the Sheriff within minutes of finding the gear.

Anybody who does not think it is stealing to find something that was lost and does not ca;ll the authorities is delusional. It sin is compounded by the fact that my ID was with the gear. It is theft. I am amazed how the same characters turn up as apologists for thieves and trespassers whenever something like this comes up.

Yes, I made a mistake. I acknowledge that. But it is against the law for someone to capitalize on that mistake. 

To you guys who think I am so stupid as to believe I think I have high odds of getting my gear back, forget about it. it has probably already been sold.

My flyer is aimed squarely at the other lowlife's in the family who are jealous and angry that their lowlife dad, brother, nephew, etc. got that stuff and they didn't get anything out of it. 

I could not care less if I ever get any of the gear back. As of Wednesday it will have all been replaced, and my homeowner's insurance may pay for it. 

I don't care so much about getting the gear back, but I care deeply about finding out who took it, and doing my best to see them sitting in jail. I have been there and done that and I cannot tell you how satisfying it is to take action to provide consequences instead of slinking away like an injured fawn. 

I would guess I have something like a 90% chance I will find out who it is.

I found out who my 2013 trespasser was by posting around the neighborhood, and I put my 2011 trespasser in jail by posting up similar information. I will find out who did this and make life as miserable as possible for them. 

Somewhere in my area some scumball is showing off his new video camera, binoculars, or rangefinder to a friend who has no money and no qualms about ratting his friend out. I just need to reach that guy.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bioactive said:


> Threatening? Yes. I have found that you do not treat lowlife thieves with tact. If they were attuned to subtle social norms they would have called the Sheriff within minutes of finding the gear.
> 
> Anybody who does not think it is stealing to find something that was lost and does not ca;ll the authorities is delusional. It sin is compounded by the fact that my ID was with the gear. It is theft. I am amazed how the same characters turn up as apologists for thieves and trespassers whenever something like this comes up.
> 
> ...


After reading this I truly believe you are the delusional one... This is NOT theft in any way, shape or form! Yea it's not right for someone to find your stuff and not return it, but to call it theft is laughable. You will NEVER be able to prosecute and have someone jailed for YOUR mistake. It's YOU and ONLY YOU that made the mistake of not making sure your tailgate was properly secure. Man up, chalk it up as a loss and learn from your mistake... Life goes on!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

bioactive said:


> Threatening? Yes. I have found that you do not treat lowlife thieves with tact. If they were attuned to subtle social norms they would have called the Sheriff within minutes of finding the gear.
> 
> Anybody who does not think it is stealing to find something that was lost and does not ca;ll the authorities is delusional. It sin is compounded by the fact that my ID was with the gear. It is theft. I am amazed how the same characters turn up as apologists for thieves and trespassers whenever something like this comes up.
> 
> ...




I can't see it as stealing/theft either.

1 yes I woukd turn it in to police.
2. How do you know some guys wife didn't toss it out. Cause he was a creating bastard

And sorry it happened to you. I really hope you get your stuff back


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would have returned it just like the ice fishing vex and auger in a sled i found last year on the side of a road. It is the right thing to do, and it is to bad that you have to worry about things like that in today's world. It sucks that YOU lost it. I have been dumb and lost things out of my truck, lost a mallard machine and roto in the same trip leaving them on top of truck, oops. I was pissed, but its come down to it was MY fault. Wanting to ruin someones life over something YOU did, wanting them thrown in jail over something YOU did, says alot about the person YOU are. Good luck getting your items back.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Id give everything back after I used Bio's deer license to tag a spike and drop it off at the taxidermist!:evil:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Sparky23 said:


> I would have returned it just like the ice fishing vex and auger in a sled i found last year on the side of a road. It is the right thing to do, and it is to bad that you have to worry about things like that in today's world. It sucks that YOU lost it. I have been dumb and lost things out of my truck, lost a mallard machine and roto in the same trip leaving them on top of truck, oops. I was pissed, but its come down to it was MY fault. *Wanting to ruin someones life over something YOU did, wanting them thrown in jail over something YOU did, says alot about the person YOU are.* Good luck getting your items back.


If they get busted, it will be their fault, not mine. They decided to keep something of value even though they knew who the rightful owner is. If their life is ruined, it is because of their own personal low moral code. What they did was absolutely, completely wrong and is against Michigan law.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

beer and nuts said:


> Id give everything back after I used Bio's deer license to tag a spike and drop it off at the taxidermist!:evil:


 I am guessing that you would have them bill it to him also:lol: Bio I hope you get your stuff back but I think chances are slim. Good luck with your new stuff. I am sure you are sick about as I know I would be if it was me that lost it


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

beer and nuts said:


> Id give everything back after I used Bio's deer license to tag a spike and drop it off at the taxidermist!:evil:


Oh, there is nothing I would love to see more.

I had a thrill of joy when I saw that my 2011 trespasser stole my trail camera. I knew it would up the interest by the authorities. Would love to get the COs involved in this by investigating your use of my tag. Wonder what else they would find in the garage of anyone low enough to use someone else's tag? 

I hope they drop it off at any of several taxidermists who know me and would immediately call me if they saw my name on a tag on someone else's deer.

Love the way you think B&N.:evilsmile


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bioactive said:


> If they get busted, it will be their fault, not mine. They decided to keep something of value even though they knew who the rightful owner is. If their life is ruined, it is because of their own personal low moral code. What they did was absolutely, completely wrong and is against Michigan law.


Busted for what? Finding your stuff on the side of the road isn't a crime! Your embarrassing yourself Bio... Man up and admit your mistake!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

This really sucks.
I sure hope you get your gear back.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Busted for what? Finding your stuff on the side of the road isn't a crime! Your embarrassing yourself Bio... Man up and admit your mistake!


Busted for breaking the law, which requires that found property be reported to the authorities. We live in a civilized society where you cannot live like a predator off someone else's mistake. I made a mistake, yes, but whoever has my property is breaking Michigan law by not reporting it. 



> LOST PROPERTY (EXCERPT)
> Act 273 of 1987
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you thought about what day it was? Could they still be hunting? Maybe on the way north when found? Guys who will return to the rightful owner the stuff they found? I'm thinking would have more luck getting it back if you did not come across as so disagreeable in the poster. Good luck with the way it is written.


----------



## Tron (Jan 13, 2010)

If you find lost property in Michigan, you are required by law to turn that property in to a law enforcement agency in the jurisdiction where the property was found. See MCL 434.22 (http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(tc...leg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-434-22). 

If you fail to turn in the found property, you are likely committing larceny. See MCL 750.356 (http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(vb...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-750-356)

For a definition of larceny, see: http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/larceny


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

Why are some of you people thinking it's ok to keep expensive stuff you find on the side of the road when someone's I.D. is with it....? 

Maybe someday when you are at a low point and vulnerable someone will be as unforgiving as you say and then you'll see how "fair" it feels.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

ruger 454 said:


> Have you thought about what day it was? Could they still be hunting? Maybe on the way north when found? Guys who will return to the rightful owner the stuff they found? I'm thinking would have more luck getting it back if you did not come across as so disagreeable in the poster. Good luck with the way it is written.


LOL - I'm sure Bio is deeply appreciative of your grammar counsel. 

The idea that someone is leaving extreme southern MI at 6am on November 15th to head north is indeed a novel concept though - four stars to you for creativity.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

You know what is sad about this post.... I have to share the MI deer woods with some of these people. Unbelievable.....


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

So many dirt bags on this site! I wonder why I keep coming back! Good luck Bio!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

bucksnbows said:


> The best way to live your life is to treat others the way you want to be treated.
> Every time you stray from that path you will get what's coming to you.




Karma.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope they man up and realize the right thing to would be to return your belongings or turn them into the local police station. Can't imagine losing one single piece of my equipment let alone a list like that! Best of luck in its return to you. Keeping my eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## calhoun (Aug 15, 2006)

Haven't read all of the post. But would like to tell you a story about a mistake I made years ago. I had a new 1187 with a slug barrel and lost it out the back of the truck. I picked up a buddy from the field and he didn't close the tailgate. Long story short the gun fell out and I figured it was gone for good. I put a ad in the paper for a 500.00 reward for the return of the gun. Turns out some young guy found it, at first he kept it and then decided to turn it to the police. I had called the local police and left my number in case someone would turn in. They called I got my gun back. I asked for the information of the guy that found it. Called him to thank him, I got his address and sent him 500.00, he had no idea about the reward and I never mentioned it to him. This was just before Christmas. About a month later I got a letter from his wife thanking me for the money. She said her husband was hoping for a bonus at work to by Christmas gifts and he never got it. She said the money bought the gifts for their kids. I was in my early 20's at the time and it really taught me something about doing the right thing.
Hope this helps jim and maybe you can have a happy ending. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

cakebaker said:


> Karma.



Yep


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm embarrassed to share this web site with so many of my fellow "sportsmen" who would line up and continue to blast one of their own over an admitted mistake, and his actions to recover his valued equipment by those that took advantage of the situation.

Moderators, As suggested by another poster, I hope this thread give you all the impetus to "purge" some of these "sportsmen".


----------



## chickenfried (Jun 25, 2009)

I honestly do feel bad about the situation, would not be one bit happy if it happened to me. 
I think it's foolish to think think $500 dollars will turn up $3,000 worth of goods. (Been wrong many times)

What caused me to comment is I find it ironic that it is somehow fine and dandy to sign a disclosure agreement from a KNOWN IDENTIFIED party and then take said material and ideas and run with them for your own financial benefit is "ok" but finding assets laying along side of the road is armed robbery (assumption being made hunters carrying firearms) is all of a sudden the end of the world. I just want to play devils advocate, they always say what goes around comes around. 

I truly hope you get your items back, but I think you could approach things alot better. 

Regards, 
Chuck


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

calhoun said:


> Haven't read all of the post. But would like to tell you a story about a mistake I made years ago. I had a new 1187 with a slug barrel and lost it out the back of the truck. I picked up a buddy from the field and he didn't close the tailgate. Long story short the gun fell out and I figured it was gone for good. I put a ad in the paper for a 500.00 reward for the return of the gun. Turns out some young guy found it, at first he kept it and then decided to turn it to the police. I had called the local police and left my number in case someone would turn in. They called I got my gun back. I asked for the information of the guy that found it. Called him to thank him, I got his address and sent him 500.00, he had no idea about the reward and I never mentioned it to him. This was just before Christmas. About a month later I got a letter from his wife thanking me for the money. She said her husband was hoping for a bonus at work to by Christmas gifts and he never got it. She said the money bought the gifts for their kids. I was in my early 20's at the time and it really taught me something about doing the right thing.
> Hope this helps jim and maybe you can have a happy ending.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now there's a BINGO.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

bioactive said:


> Gotta love how the anti-APR guys come out of the woodwork to line up in defense of trespassers and thieves. :lol:
> 
> Hi there Hartman, how are things?
> 
> No bitter about the APRs in place in the NW 12 are you? :lol:


Funny how some of these replies get twisted as being in defense of trespassers and thieves and others get twisted to kicking a man when he is down......

I am pointing out that to claim someone committed a felony by picking up your stuff (when it isn't ) and degrading them on social media is not only in bad taste but counter productive to getting your stuff back if the persons who picked it up were having second thoughts about keeping it !


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I applaud bio for going the extra mile to attempt to get his stuff back.
> 
> If it were me I'd probably sit at home pouting about it........ That is what a foot stomping baby does.


Yeah, I wouldn't handle it well either. Wouldn't be hard to go on a rant spewing all kinds of good stuff. Lol 
I wouldn't wish Bio's unfortunate accident on anyone. Hopefully a moral idividual was involved in the finding and the return is just in delay for some unkown reason.

Bio, I hope your stuff gets returned and I understand your frustrations.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Jamorris said:


> I think some of you guys who are kicking the man when he's down are the exact types who would steal somthing you found on the side of the road.
> You would "passify" your guilt by telling yourself the guy deserved it because he left his tailgate down.


Good post and I was thinking the same way.I know Bio goes a little overboard but thats his way of doing it.Just can't believe how many supposedly sportsman we have on this site that think its alright to keep stuffyou find.I bet if they lost some stuff they would hope to get it back.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Even if it was legal to keep all that stuff, since when did morals get thrown out the window?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

bioactive said:


> So, if my trailer had become unhitched, and someone hooked up to it and took it home with them and didn't report it, would that be enforceable?
> 
> If so what is the difference?


Not condoning what they did, am just saying it has no teeth, does not identify it as any sort of crime with any type of punishment.....really just a documented way to outline what people should do and how it would be documented and controlled.

I hope you can take comfort in knowing we will all be judged at one point, while they may enjoy or sell you gear in this life, it will not bode well when they pass onto the next.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am very surprised so many people are giving Bio a difficult time about this. Whether the man left his tailgate open or not, he doesn't deserve what happened to him.

The attitude and beliefs emanating in this thread from many posters is more than disappointing.


----------



## billmitch (Dec 21, 2009)

RedM2 said:


> I am very surprised so many people are giving Bio a difficult time about this. Whether the man left his tailgate open or not, he doesn't deserve what happened to him.
> 
> The attitude and beliefs emanating in this thread from many posters is more than disappointing.


Agreed. 
Up to this point they are keeping something that's not theirs... Period!
People like that are called thieves. If one of you apologists grandmother left her purse behind with id and 3k in cash, would it be ok to keep it? Sadly some of you would say yes.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

calhoun said:


> Haven't read all of the post. But would like to tell you a story about a mistake I made years ago. I had a new 1187 with a slug barrel and lost it out the back of the truck. I picked up a buddy from the field and he didn't close the tailgate. Long story short the gun fell out and I figured it was gone for good. I put a ad in the paper for a 500.00 reward for the return of the gun. Turns out some young guy found it, at first he kept it and then decided to turn it to the police. I had called the local police and left my number in case someone would turn in. They called I got my gun back. I asked for the information of the guy that found it. Called him to thank him, I got his address and sent him 500.00, he had no idea about the reward and I never mentioned it to him. This was just before Christmas. About a month later I got a letter from his wife thanking me for the money. She said her husband was hoping for a bonus at work to by Christmas gifts and he never got it. She said the money bought the gifts for their kids. I was in my early 20's at the time and it really taught me something about doing the right thing.
> Hope this helps jim and maybe you can have a happy ending.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great story Kyle. I like hearing these kinds of stories because when things like this happen I begin to think everyone out there is a predator. I'm sure there are many people who would have done the right thing. And reaped the reward by the way as I would surely have made it worth their while.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

chickenfried said:


> I honestly do feel bad about the situation, would not be one bit happy if it happened to me.
> I think it's foolish to think think $500 dollars will turn up $3,000 worth of goods. (Been wrong many times)
> 
> What caused me to comment is I find it ironic that it is somehow fine and dandy to sign a disclosure agreement from a KNOWN IDENTIFIED party and then take said material and ideas and run with them for your own financial benefit is "ok" but finding assets laying along side of the road is armed robbery (assumption being made hunters carrying firearms) is all of a sudden the end of the world. I just want to play devils advocate, they always say what goes around comes around.
> ...


Complete, utter nonsense. Judge threw it out at the first hearing "with prejudice" because it was a totally frivolous lawsuit with no merit whatsoever. You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

chickenfried said:


> I honestly do feel bad about the situation, would not be one bit happy if it happened to me.
> I think it's foolish to think think $500 dollars will turn up $3,000 worth of goods. (Been wrong many times)
> 
> What caused me to comment is I find it ironic that it is somehow fine and dandy to sign a disclosure agreement from a KNOWN IDENTIFIED party and then take said material and ideas and run with them for your own financial benefit is "ok" but finding assets laying along side of the road is armed robbery (assumption being made hunters carrying firearms) is all of a sudden the end of the world. I just want to play devils advocate, they always say what goes around comes around.
> ...


You proved my previous point. Bio was taking his grandson hunting, lost his equipment, lost his license, and was unable to hunt with his grandson as he hoped to. And yet you and some others think that this thread is an opportunity to post other nonsense by taking jabs at him.

As I said before, some of you guys are embarrassingly immature and petty.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

chickenfried said:


> I honestly do feel bad about the situation, would not be one bit happy if it happened to me.
> I think it's foolish to think think $500 dollars will turn up $3,000 worth of goods. (Been wrong many times)


The $500 will not go to the guy who stole the stuff. It will go to his brother sister uncle cousin or friend who won't think twice about turning him in.

Happens all the time. 

Anyone greedy enough to keep someone else's stuff instead of turning it in almost certainly runs with friends and family of equally low character.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

bioactive said:


> Anyone greedy enough to keep someone else's stuff instead of turning it in almost certainly runs with friends and family of equally low character.


..............same to be said for all the people who look at this matter and trespassing as no big deal.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Not condoning what they did, am just saying it has no teeth, does not identify it as any sort of crime with any type of punishment.....really just a documented way to outline what people should do and how it would be documented and controlled.
> 
> I hope you can take comfort in knowing we will all be judged at one point, while they may enjoy or sell you gear in this life, it will not bode well when they pass onto the next.


I understand your point 2paws. I just think that law enforcement and the criminal justice system have some odd notions about such things.

For example, if a licensed trailer had come unhitched and someone took it I am sure they would be all over it.

If I had left a vehicle worth 1000 along the road they would be all over it. 

If it had been a billfold with $500 (and my driver's license) in it it would have gotten their attention (this is a separate line item on the online reporting system, if it is a billfold or purse, it requires a full report by an officer, but if it is my ID in a backpack it does not).

All these things would produce an officer in person to take a report, but $3000 worth of equipment with my driver's license in it gets no attention.

I just find it odd.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope you get your stuff back Bio...

A couple years ago, a friend and i were headed down Pierce just west of Brohman in the pre-light morning to our hunting spots. I was the passenger and i noticed something black in the ditch and told my friend Dan to turn around. It was a black plastic bow case with bow, arrows, all the accessories. We picked it up and locked it in the truck and went on our morning hunt. That afternoon we turned it over to the state police post in Newaygo and left my name and number in case there were any questions or it was unclaimed. Two days later a young man called and thanked us up and down for doing the right thing, that was never in question with us, putting ourselves in this mans shoes and how we would feel getting to our hunting spot and realizing our stuff was gone....I would hope someone would do that for me.
Hopefully their concience will get to them.

Hope it works out for you.

-Bob


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Could be the person that found it thought it was ABANDONED property like all those tree stands some people advocate taking on state land!!! Only one tub had a id in it!!!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

miruss said:


> Could be the person that found it thought it was ABANDONED property like all those tree stands some people advocate taking on state land!!! *Only one tub had a id in it!!!*


Your Id is showing but you have the story wrong.

In fact both tubs had a lid.

And one was lying smack in the middle of an intersection.

The perps at the red tub were in such a hurry to get the stuff loaded that they left the broken lid lying in the middle of the intersection, which is where we found it.

As for stands on state land, it is illegal to place one without name and address printed on it. 

And for lost items? It is illegal to not report them to the local authorities.

Huge difference. huge. 

The Id is an ugly thing when it is flaunted on chat sites.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope you get your stuff back! When I was 16 I lost my bow out the back of my truck. Had issues where tailgate/lock where sometimes dropped randomly and my bow slid out the back of my truck one day.

As soon as I noticed I retraced my route with no success. My parents were driving around town later that day and noticed a house with a sign in the front yard saying "BOW FOUND." My parents stopped and explained my bow and bow case to them, and sure as heck they had it! Couldn't have been more grateful! 

Hopefully whoever has it has a change of heart and reaches out soon!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Sprytle said:


> I hope you get your stuff back Bio...
> 
> A couple years ago, a friend and i were headed down Pierce just west of Brohman in the pre-light morning to our hunting spots. I was the passenger and i noticed something black in the ditch and told my friend Dan to turn around. It was a black plastic bow case with bow, arrows, all the accessories. We picked it up and locked it in the truck and went on our morning hunt. That afternoon we turned it over to the state police post in Newaygo and left my name and number in case there were any questions or it was unclaimed. Two days later a young man called and thanked us up and down for doing the right thing, that was never in question with us, putting ourselves in this mans shoes and how we would feel getting to our hunting spot and realizing our stuff was gone....I would hope someone would do that for me.
> Hopefully their concience will get to them.
> ...



Good stuff!!!


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, I got the call the can in my ditch is legally mine....

I posted this out of sarcasm reading the law under section 2 (2) (i) Property of minor value.

Anybody with morals and common decency would return the items to the rightful owner. Those turning this into an ARP vs non APR issue have problems of their own. Bio regardless if I like you or your hunting stance means nothing in this issue. Do I hope the person finding your stuff returns it I'd say yes I do believe in Karma. The fact that you f'ed up and now place blame on the person finding your stuff is just as f'ed up. Posting a reward notice as you did just lost your stuff IMO. I'd suggest looking to craigslist in another state


----------



## Epatti (Dec 23, 2011)

Similar situation happened to me. Driving down 30 in Gladwin county I left the tailgate open losing a brand spanking new bow.case,quiver, release, arrows, ect. Never got it back even though I had my name, phone number, and address on bow. Infact, after posting signs at a bar offering a reward off of M-30 was told that a guy tried to sell it for 100 bucks :lol:

Moral of the story, some people suck. I held myself responsible, for being irresponsible but it would of been an awesome feeling to have a fellow human "help a brother out". I respect bio's commitment to do what he feels is right. The initial sign was a bit harsh, but I can understand the frustration. *This country is full of people who won't stand up for whats right.* We need more people to start expecting more out of society, or we will continue down the path we are on.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Rainman68 said:


> Well, I got the call the can in my ditch is legally mine....
> 
> I posted this out of sarcasm reading the law under section 2 (2) (i) Property of minor value.
> 
> Anybody with morals and common decency would return the items to the rightful owner. Those turning this into an ARP vs non APR issue have problems of their own. Bio regardless if I like you or your hunting stance means nothing in this issue. Do I hope the person finding your stuff returns it I'd say yes I do believe in Karma. The fact that you f'ed up and now place blame on the person finding your stuff is just as f'ed up. Posting a reward notice as you did just lost your stuff IMO. I'd suggest looking to craigslist in another state


I don't blame the other person for my f-up. I screwed up. I was stupid and made a mistake.

So I deserve blame for that.

He deserves blame for being an immoral thief. 

I have never tried to deny my own f-upedness for forgetting to raise my tailgate, nor have I tried to deflect that to someone else. 

I blame the other person for his F-up, not mine. He stole my equipment. That is wrong.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Check with your home owners insurance.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Man! I'm really sorry to hear this happened to you. Hope you get your stuff back!


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

I have had my home, my camp, and my truck broken into over a period of years. The guy that broke into my camp was caught and released on a technicality.Like you I was so pissed I couldn't see straight. We now live in a time where there are unscrupulous aholes everywhere. The ones that took your equipment now have your personal information. They know where you live. Be very vigilant. The guy that broke into my camp broke into my home six months later 150 miles away. Got him that time. Good luck. I hope the people that have your gear are not like this guy......Jag


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

bioactive said:


> There is not a shadow of a doubt I would immediately call the police and report it, and do everything I could to get it into the proper owners hands.
> 
> No way in hell would I even consider depriving someone else of that money. That would be stealing.
> 
> ...


Just asked a question and never said I would keep it.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

I am speechless.


I think a few people should push themselves away from the computer for a few days and spend some time in the fresh air, maybe hunting.

It might give themselves some time to contemplate the things that they are saying.

*For the record, it is absurd to think that it is even remotely OK to keep his stuff.*

Yeah, Bio is in favor of APR's. Is that illegal or immoral? No.

Keeping somebody's stuff when you have full knowledge of who it belongs to....Illegal? Maybe, maybe not. Immoral? You bet your ass.

Jim has every right to be pissed that somebody has kept his stuff. Can you imagine not only the cost, but the hassle of having to replace it? 

He certainly doesn't need me to defend him, but he sure doesn't need countless others antagonizing him either.

Society has gotten sideways.


I am done with my rant and going to go sit in a frozen tree for a number of hours today....I would suggest a few others do the same.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

motdean said:


> *For the record, it is absurd to think that it is even remotely OK to keep his stuff.*


I don't think anyone in this thread thinks it's ok to keep Bio's gear... The real problem with this thread is the way he comes across with his message. Everyone's heard the ole saying "you attract more bees with honey than you do with vinegar"... just sayin


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

JAG said:


> I have had my home, my camp, and my truck broken into over a period of years. The guy that broke into my camp was caught and released on a technicality.Like you I was so pissed I couldn't see straight. We now live in a time where there are unscrupulous aholes everywhere. The ones that took your equipment now have your personal information. They know where you live. Be very vigilant. The guy that broke into my camp broke into my home six months later 150 miles away. Got him that time. Good luck. I hope the people that have your gear are not like this guy......Jag


Good advice. And a big part of the reason I pursue these things so aggressively. I have a high probability of finding out who the person is through the actions I have taken.

If there is any kind of break-in or other such activity, he will be at the top of the list of suspects.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep up the good fight Bio, you add a lot to this forum.

This wasn't place to grind your ax about APR, I wish wet powder to you guys.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

motdean said:


> I am speechless.
> 
> 
> I think a few people should push themselves away from the computer for a few days and spend some time in the fresh air, maybe hunting.
> ...


Thank you so much Dean.

It is good to know there are people who you can differl with philosophically, yet carry mutual respect for.

You are a stand-up guy that recognizes there are some situations where it is obvious that there is right and wrong, like this situation, and others where there is no right and wrong but just differing opinions about what is right, like APRs for example.

Thanks again for calling things as you see them.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

7mmsendero said:


> Keep up the good fight Bio, you add a lot to this forum.
> 
> This wasn't place to grind your ax about APR, I wish wet powder to you guys.


Yet in the end when these things happen it is revealing and helps to show people's true colors, which is a useful thing to know when operating in the realm of social media.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

***** footing around gets you nowhere. To bad the flyer could not have stayed the way it was.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I hope you get your stuff back Bio.

I have done the same thing twice before, once it was tools that fell out and the 2nd time it was goose decoys and never had them returned.

I was driving home from work one day when a beer truck driver forgot to close his back door when he pulled out. 3 large bags of empty cans came flying out and then he turned and out came more 2 more. I switched lanes and chased him down and I told him I would go back and get the bags while he got turned around. I went back and grabbed one bag and seen that a guy was grabbing the 2nd one had to threaten him to get it away from him. The other 3 bags were long gone. When the driver came back he told me each bag was worth 50 bucks and he would have to pay back the 150.00 he lost. 

Hard to understand what some people are thinking these days, I hope some day they have to answer for their actions.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Really beginning to believe that bacteria is the only culture some people have. Sorry this happened and hope you get closure.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Musket said:


> Really beginning to believe that bacteria is the only culture some people have...


 
:lol::lol::lol::sad:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I worked at a lumberyard right out of HS driving truck. I lost a 50# box of roofing nails one day. Needless to say, I wasn't interested in finding out who found them.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

November Sunrise said:


> You proved my previous point. Bio was taking his grandson hunting, lost his equipment, lost his license, and was unable to hunt with his grandson as he hoped to. And yet you and some others think that this thread is an opportunity to post other nonsense by taking jabs at him.
> 
> As I said before, some of you guys are embarrassingly immature and petty.


That's the point...spot on!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I enjoy reading bio's posts even though I don't give a squat about APR. The man knows his stuff. Now for losing stuff out of truck and someone picking it up is just wrong. I sure hope none of you would ever pick something up and not try to find owner. I see it all the time on fishing forum and property is returned all the time. Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry for your misfortune Bio, but as far as prosecution, very very slim, and Slim just left town. Larceny/theft deals with intent ( product of the mind) which has many defenses in this case. Your ID wit the items, What ID, never existed unless you can prove. Serial numbers for items would be beneficial for recovery from pawn shops. As far as labeling the immoral crackheads that found your property , not sportsman by any means.Since you posted this as initially as $1200.00 of items and claim $3000.00 for insurance, just a reminder as you posted this . Good luck with the recovery and enjoy your videos and posts.Be thankful your not in Wayne County, because this event wouldn't be entertained whatsoever for prosecution.Watch out for Identity Theft as these lowlifes will also seek your info.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

kisherfisher said:


> Sorry for your misfortune Bio, but as far as prosecution, very very slim, and Slim just left town. Larceny/theft deals with intent ( product of the mind) which has many defenses in this case. Your ID wit the items, What ID, never existed unless you can prove. Serial numbers for items would be beneficial for recovery from pawn shops. As far as labeling the immoral crackheads that found your property , not sportsman by any means.Since you posted this as initially as $1200.00 of items and claim $3000.00 for insurance, just a reminder as you posted this . Good luck with the recovery and enjoy your videos and posts.Be thankful your not in Wayne County, because this event wouldn't be entertained whatsoever for prosecution.Watch out for Identity Theft as these lowlifes will also seek your info.


Keep practicing!!! $1200 was one item.:lol:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

kisherfisher said:


> Sorry for your misfortune Bio, but as far as prosecution, very very slim, and Slim just left town. Larceny/theft deals with intent ( product of the mind) which has many defenses in this case. Your ID wit the items, What ID, never existed unless you can prove. Serial numbers for items would be beneficial for recovery from pawn shops. As far as labeling the immoral crackheads that found your property , not sportsman by any means.Since you posted this as initially as $1200.00 of items and claim $3000.00 for insurance, just a reminder as you posted this . Good luck with the recovery and enjoy your videos and posts.Be thankful your not in Wayne County, because this event wouldn't be entertained whatsoever for prosecution.Watch out for Identity Theft as these lowlifes will also seek your info.


Just the one video camera was $1200 to replace. I underestimated what I had lost when I first posted but if anything the $3000 is still an underestimate for replacement costs. For example, I am still trying to determine if I had a trail camera in the bin which would add a few more hundred dollars. I have not had a chance to check to see if I stowed it or it was still in the bin.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Using the "one lowlife will turn the other lowlife in logic", a $1000 reward might be more effective.

Bio, why didn't you chase these guys down when you had the chance?


----------



## chickenfried (Jun 25, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Complete, utter nonsense. Judge threw it out at the first hearing "with prejudice" because it was a totally frivolous lawsuit with no merit whatsoever. You have no idea what you are talking about.


 
Thank you, for doing the right thing and not denying the aforementioned events. I am not the one here to judge right from wrong. Just want to make sure you too have lived by the golden rule, you so highly preach. As far as not knowing anything that was an anticipated reply, and expect it again in the near future.

My thought process based on the details (time/opening day) you have provided leads me to believe you are within 10 minutes of the hunters (spot). Seek the internet to do the dirty work for you all you wish, but I know I would be hunting a much more predictable/ patternable* creature this Saturday morning, do as you wish. Until then I suppose you might as well keeping your money handy waiting for the call from Cousin Eddie.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

bioactive said:


> Just the one video camera was $1200 to replace. I underestimated what I had lost when I first posted but if anything the $3000 is still an underestimate for replacement costs. For example, I am still trying to determine if I had a trail camera in the bin which would add a few more hundred dollars. I have not had a chance to check to see if I stowed it or it was still in the bin.


Again , not defending these lowlife, scavengers , but just as you are inventorying your losses, they can do so with their defense. I found a bin , but all it had in it was a pair of hunting pants. Just reiterating how hard prosecution will be. Hopefully your insurance person is also forgiving about your items. Sometimes these claims get inflated , unless you can docuemnt your losses. Sorry for being so negative, but this is how the honest people get the wrath of all of the lowlifes .


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nobody has defended the people that took it. It is a low life thing to do. However, The way he has came across just proves that he thinks he is about the hottest thing out there though. How you can say because someone disagrees with you that they condone rape is beyond me. You are one of the most judgmental self centered people on this site. 

Again good luck getting your stuff, truly hope you do. Just think your attitude could have been more tactful


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> Using the "one lowlife will turn the other lowlife in logic", a $1000 reward might be more effective.
> 
> Bio, why didn't you chase these guys down when you had the chance?





I believe it on took $300 for Farmlegend to get one lowlife to turn in another...... And they were related to each other.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> Nobody has defended the people that took it.


Right. While no one would be so brazen as to come out and blatantly defend the human sewage that scooped up the loot, it's undeniable that there have been some remarks that border on being sympatico. As in, "you were negligent, just leave these guys alone and fuhhgetaboutit". 

A few of the comments on this otherwise wonderful thread share the same stench as some of the trespassing threads, where individuals make remarks like "I would never condone trespassing, but you landowners need to lighten up a little. Did you even have your land adequately posted with one inch letters?" 

My inclination, speaking as one who has been victimized by crimes against my property, is to never, never, never forget, and fight the lowlives with every weapon available, even if it does cost me. Woe be to the next guy who wrongs me that I am able to ID when I sue him civilly, and force him to hire an attorney.




Sparky23 said:


> The way he has came across just proves that he thinks he is about the hottest thing out there though. You are one of the most judgmental self centered people on this site.


Some pretty crappy commentary here. I've been issued strikes for less.



Sparky23 said:


> How you can say because someone disagrees with you that they condone rape is beyond me.


Straw man.




bucksnbows said:


> I believe it on took $300 for Farmlegend to get one lowlife to turn in another...... And they were related to each other.


Though you are correct on the amount, I would not regard the individual who responded to report the identity of the perpetrator to be a lowlife in any sense. Informing on a criminal, whether related or not, is never a wrong thing to do.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been in a similar situation in hunting recently but worse.. On our turkey trip this spring, girlfriend left her wallet or whatever women call it on the back of a Jon in No where missouri.. 3000 bucks, her ID, our hunters safety stuff, cards etc.. Pretty dismal feeling with 18 days left on the road.. 

Called police and everyone we could... Scumbags never returned it.. I have to say I would think for a second and as much as I would love Bios camcorder I would return.. No way I could live with that..


----------



## RAck_Attack (Sep 14, 2010)

MotDean is spot on with his comment. 

This thread has taken a turn down a bad road. 

Keep the dime store lawyer rhetoric to yourselves.

We should be holding ourselves to a higher standard on these public forums, I.e. not defending dirtbags. 

It is wrong to find a bin full of hunting equipment lying in the road and speed off. I think we can all agree on this. 

Those of us in the know are aware of the likelihood or unlikelihood of prosecution or recovery, but that doesn't make it right to air it out or argue it here.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Something that no one has said on any of the post is Bio had his grandson with him. Put yourself in his place and think of how he must have felt about the hunt he had planned with his grandson that did not happen with him there. I give him a lot of credit for saving the day with his grandsons hunt. That should show every one the type of guy he is. I could not believe some of the posts on this subject as I thought most on here were more of a person than they seem to be


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Scout 2 said:


> I could not believe some of the posts on this subject as I thought most on here were more of a person than they seem to be


Surprise!


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> You are throwing out a legal term stealing/theft, my question was rather the legal system applies that title to a found item not returned?
> 
> Are the person/people who have your items legally compelled to identify and return them to the owner?


Regardless of the legal ramifications of this situation, what about plain human decency? Does people really have to be told that taking someone elses personal gear regardless of the circumstances is WRONG! If there is a way to identify the rightful owner, the items should be returned. No ifs, ands, or buts... anything else is just making excuses for dispicable behavior. It's really simple: How would you feel if it was your gear that got lost? How happy would you be if whoever found it returned it to you? How pissed would you be if they didn't?.. 

I find it rediculous that anyone would even question the legality of keeping someone elses gear when they have all of the info necessary to return it... 

BIO, I hope you get your gear back and in the same condition it was in when you lost it!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I think there's a distinct lack of a rather profound concept being displayed here: empathy. 

Put yourself in the victims shoes: Would you have liked to witness someone pulling off with your property, grandson in tow, on opening day morning, regardless of if you were negligent with your property or not? 

My guess is that had this been any one of us you would also be bemoaning the loss of your property. Whether privately or publicly makes no difference. You would still be majorly, majorly PO'd and upset. And if you weren't then you are indeed a different class of human being than the rest of us.

You don't have to sympathize with his situation because most of it is hollow emotional support. But you should at least try to emphathize - _to understand_ - with the guy and the events that transpired, and ask yourself in a deep, genuflecting way if you would want the same thing to happen to you and how you would cope with it.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> I find it rediculous that anyone would even question the legality of keeping someone elses gear when they have all of the info necessary to return it...


 While we are all throwing stones...some of these are the same posters that declare a hunters stand on public property after hunting season is fair game even with a name and address on it. So lets not all declare ourselves angels of high and moral standards here!

Maybe the guy figured it was littering on public roads!?!?!:evil: ya know the same "littering" argument some on here declared... OK to do so!

But maybe it depends on the value, as some have clearly stated a $1, $10, $20 bill is kinda fair game to pick up and walk away without wasting too much time trying to find the owner. 

Me?...without declaring myself high and mighty...I don't touch other peoples property! Well sometimes, I once took the bullets of my friends gun the night before opener, but only left 1 bullet. That afternoon I called and asked if he was hunting with a muzzleloader....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Sure Bio should be upset. 
For all who keep insisting what is right or what is wrong,how many of you have a criminal record? Or how many have studied criminology? A good Samaritan or conscientious person would have returned it but till you understand the criminal mind it matters nothing what you would do. I have no proof any criminal involved. They certainly exist as most folks know. Losing valuables to them is a personal insult but much worse occurs daily.
Would most of us drop a dime on a relative for a reward? Why?
Let Jim work it out his way. Like his opinions on other matters or not let him be on a level playing field dealing with an incident on a public road. 
If you own a truck your turn is coming.
I hit the gas station several miles away some weeks back, payed for fuel and returning to the truck saw my toolbox opened and tool tray laying on the open tailgate. My doing from back home, not someone at the station.
That's why I double checked tailgate on the opener leaving to hunt.
Years ago an old time metal ice fishing tackle box rode fifty miles on my bumper to work somehow. Had I not spotted it clearing snow before leaving it would have been a mystery where it went. The kids cat took a long ride to another job site. Lucky it crawled out in time to put it in the cab before going in the building or it would have seemed to just disappear. I have lost an item out of a truck after cartwheeling and rolling it.
Have a good idea who recovered it too. Kind of a crime of opportunity type embezzlement. In my opinion.
Criminals care nothing for others opinions. Despite what they tell you.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Waif said:


> Would most of us drop a dime on a relative for a reward? Why?


Hell, I'd turn in a criminal relative without the inducement of a reward.

It's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

to keep posting more great videos...I am supremely bummed.

Good luck getting your stuff back - always fight the good fight.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Sympathy,empathy , morality are feelings that are no part of the justice system. There is no crime here. If joe crackhead sells this stuff on Craigslist , what is the crime? Hell as far as I am concerned all the stuff on Craig's list, flea markets , etc is stolen or boosted merchandise. Kim's only saving grace is that a relative packs this stuff up and delivers it to him. No the police are not, no warrants issued, hence no arrest. Wrong doings yes. No crime Unless he uses Jimsi ID and poses as him maybe larceny by conversion, long stretch. Example, the squatters in Detroit. Wrong yes, are they arrested very seldom , he said she said, civil matter. There is a chance someone in your small community will step up and get your stuff, that is about it. Would you have been justified chasing him down and beating his Ass and taking property back . . Morales yes, criminal no , you would charge with assault. Facts no feelings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

All I can say is WOW!!!!! 

I hope you find your stuff BIO and it is unfortunate that this even happened.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

bioactive said:


> The $500 will not go to the guy who stole the stuff. It will go to his brother sister uncle cousin or friend who won't think twice about turning him in.
> 
> Happens all the time.
> 
> Anyone greedy enough to keep someone else's stuff instead of turning it in almost certainly runs with friends and family of equally low character.


I really don't think that is going to endear you to anyone with knowledge about this theft.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

ESOX said:


> I really don't think that is going to endear you to anyone with knowledge about this theft.


But it might who knows and worth a try.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I cannot believe people are still saying this is not a crime. This is just unreal to hear. I have registered my bino's and cam corder with the companies I purchased them with. I am sure Bio has the serial numbers on this gear. If the police find this gear in someone else's possession they might have well stolen it. It will be removed from them regardless where they got it.
Bio should defend his ground. Some people work hard for their paychecks and others work hard trying to take people's paychecks. 
This will never change. Defend your ground. Give an inch they will take a mile.
Stop giving away the inches.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Wareagle1 said:


> to keep posting more great videos...I am supremely bummed.
> 
> Good luck getting your stuff back - always fight the good fight.


It has of course affected my ability to do videos. I will not hunt until I get the new video camera going.

And to add insult to injury it was delivered at 5:26 pm this evening, dutifully by a UPS driver who was not my pal Billy Hayes who usually delivers to me, and is a member of our deer co-op, and of course, it was delivered to the wrong address.

Over an hour of contact with the Adrian UPS office and they do not seem to have any earthly way of contacting their own driver to find out where he left the packages. My video camera, my new Zeiss binoculars, my 3rd Arm camera arm, all lying on someone's porch somewhere collecting snow, or taken inside to make the moral choice whether to call UPS or me (they have my address of course) or retain the loot.

Anyone care to make bets on whether they will keep the camera and binoculars or contact me?

I give it less than a 50-50 chance. That is a sad reality.

Lost a pair of $600 Vortex binoculars with a wrong delivery, and Amazon ate the costs.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

ESOX said:


> I really don't think that is going to endear you to anyone with knowledge about this theft.


The right caliber of person who will turn in their friend or loved one cares not what I say about them. 

I am depending on them to do the expected thing.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bioactive said:


> It has of course affected my ability to do videos. I will not hunt until I get the new video camera going.
> 
> .....


Wow, filming is into your blood as much as habitat work.
Hope this works out some how.

L & O


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

bioactive said:


> It has of course affected my ability to do videos. I will not hunt until I get the new video camera going.
> 
> And to add insult to injury it was delivered at 5:26 pm this evening, dutifully by a UPS driver who was not my pal Billy Hayes who usually delivers to me, and is a member of our deer co-op, and of course, it was delivered to the wrong address.
> 
> ...


Bio - Some of the negative comments made towards you (and people in general I suppose) in this thread has been kind of upsetting, but your story here made me kind of chuckle. Man you just can't catch a break! I hope that you get your stuff back and I hope that you eventually at least get replacements!!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Big CC said:


> Bio - Some of the negative comments made towards you (and people in general I suppose) in this thread has been kind of upsetting, but your story here made me kind of chuckle. Man you just can't catch a break! I hope that you get your stuff back and I hope that you eventually at least get replacements!!


:lol:

At about 5:45 I checked, after waiting patiently all day, and saw that my stuff had been "dropped at porch" at 5:25 pm.

No tracks in the snow, no objects to fondle. I immediately called the local UPS office and they started texting and calling Chad, the replacement driver on my route who "hasn't driven too much" and 3 hours later, he came back to the office and left without anybody noticing and without responding to any of the emails or texts or calls from his supervisor or two other individuals.

I figure, that I have a pretty low chance of recovering this stuff as it has already been delivered to somebody who will likely say, like so many in this thread have, well, "they made a mistake so it is not my fault I am keeping this camera and these binoculars, they should have delivered it to the right address."

I can hope otherwise but I suspect that more than half of people who receive something like that will just shuffle it on down to the basement. And I am not surprised that Chad ignored all the calls because it would have meant he would have had to retrace his route and work longer to fix his error. 

Can you imagine what goods and services would cost if these kinds of things were not going on? (Constantly)

Sad indictment of current conditions of our country but also a sad reality.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bioactive said:


> :lol:
> 
> At about 5:45 I checked, after waiting patiently all day, and saw that my stuff had been "dropped at porch" at 5:25 pm.
> 
> ...


Your luck has certainly taken a turn for the worse. 

I had about $500 of stuff delivered to my old address just a few months ago. I basically had freaked out. So I drove to the old address and talked to the new owners of my old house and explained what happened. They were super understanding and we exchanged pleasantries and phone numbers and they promptly called me when my package arrived (since it was already shipped I couldn't change the destination). 

I am a pessimist by nature and have very little faith in our fellow human beings. But it never hurts to reach out every now and then and talk to your fellow neighbor. Not everyone is a cheat and a thief. Try talking to them. I think you'll find that some people (not all) will willingly return things that aren't theirs. 

Hope you get your stuff back (both the stuff you lost on the road and the stuff you had delivered.)


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

d_rek said:


> Your luck has certainly taken a turn for the worse.
> 
> I had about $500 of stuff delivered to my old address just a few months ago. I basically had freaked out. So I drove to the old address and talked to the new owners of my old house and explained what happened. They were super understanding and we exchanged pleasantries and phone numbers and they promptly called me when my package arrived (since it was already shipped I couldn't change the destination).
> 
> ...


Really, you assume I did not go and knock on my neighbor's doors? And you assume I am not on friendly terms with them? Hint: I am. We all take care of each other in this neighborhood. If any of them got my package they would have immediately called me (they have my number believe it or not), or brought it over. My comments were concerning people who don't know me. In that case I give it a 50-50 chance that any random stranger would just move the stuff to the basement and say, "
never saw it." Case closed. Like you, I guess I am a pessimist, or I prefer realist on this subject. 

But, thanks for concern otherwise and the story ends well. I emailed my regular UPS guy who is a friend and member of my deer co-op. He had an idea that maybe they parked by the road because of the snow drifts and delivered it to a door that never gets used for anything. Sure enough, there it was. Problem solved by reaching out to friends.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bioactive said:


> Really, you assume I did not go and knock on my neighbor's doors? And you assume I am not on friendly terms with them? Hint: I am.


I never assumed any such thing. 



bioactive said:


> But, thanks for concern otherwise and the story ends well. I emailed my regular UPS guy who is a friend and member of my deer co-op. He had an idea that maybe they parked by the road because of the snow drifts and delivered it to a door that never gets used for anything. Sure enough, there it was. Problem solved by reaching out to friends.


Great! Now hopefully you can focus your energy and time on things that matter: getting your old gear back and getting back out in the woods!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Bio - So was this "...door that never gets used for anything..." on your property at your correct address??


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It was the fault of that worthless UPS driver.....that dropped his package off to one of those low life theifs.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I've lost gear of the back of my truck more than once...more than twice....more than 3 times....and it & my own bone-head-ness still bothers me to this day. Similar circumstances of back-tracking and finding little, if anything. I feel Bio's pain and hope things take a turn for the better for him by someone out there doing the right thing.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

wdf73 said:


> Aawww; don't be to hard on 'im! Whether it's practicin' his fast draw or catchin' thieves, ol Barney does 'is best!
> Ya caint ask fer more'n that!


I've been following this thread off and on since the opener out of boredom, and anyone that doesn't agree with the OP has been labeled practically everything from a thief to a child molester.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

bioactive said:


> I never blamed anybody else for my mistake.
> 
> Not once.
> 
> ...


Try as I might, I cannot correlate leaving my keys in the truck and having it stolen to people picking up valuables left strewn all over the roadway. Likewise, your actions were not that of an idiot as you assert in many of your posts. It occurs to me that this event, unfortunate as it may be, has caused you measureable PTSD. I suggest vigorous intervention by a mental health professional followed by a funeral service for your lost items. Let the catharsis begin.


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

carbon dust perhaps?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> Try as I might, I cannot correlate leaving my keys in the truck and having it stolen to people picking up valuables left strewn all over the roadway. Likewise, your actions were not that of an idiot as you assert in many of your posts. It occurs to me that this event, unfortunate as it may be, has caused you measureable PTSD. I suggest vigorous intervention by a mental health professional followed by a funeral service for your lost items. Let the catharsis begin.



Your attempt at humor and sarcasm is an blatant insult to people that truly suffer from the debilitating effects of PTSD. My son son is one of those people who suffers from it daily after returning home from Afghanistan. While he is weak in that area, he makes up for it with high morals and ethics - something that very obviously has been lost by many of you! Those that are attacking the OP as a result of a simple mistake are gutless and heartless fools that sit behind their anonymous keyboards kicking a man when he is down. They lack good character and true morals - but that's exactly why his stuff disappeared in the first place. I'm sorry for your loss Bio. Asking for understanding from this group is about as worthless as asking the thieves to bring your gear back! It's pretty easy to see from the responses who the true Michigan "Sportsmen" really are!


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Blueump said:


> Your attempt at humor and sarcasm is an blatant insult to people that truly suffer from the debilitating effects of PTSD. My son son is one of those people who suffers from it daily after returning home from Afghanistan. While he is weak in that area, he makes up for it with high morals and ethics - something that very obviously has been lost by many of you! Those that are attacking the OP as a result of a simple mistake are gutless and heartless fools that sit behind their anonymous keyboards kicking a man when he is down. They lack good character and true morals - but that's exactly why his stuff disappeared in the first place. I'm sorry for your loss Bio. Asking for understanding from this group is about as worthless as asking the thieves to bring your gear back! It's pretty easy to see from the responses who the true Michigan "Sportsmen" really are!


I wish your Son well! Please thank him for his service for me!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope whoever took your stuff tries to take a big swig out of your pee bottle.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Blueump said:


> Your attempt at humor and sarcasm is an blatant insult to people that truly suffer from the debilitating effects of PTSD. My son son is one of those people who suffers from it daily after returning home from Afghanistan. While he is weak in that area, he makes up for it with high morals and ethics - something that very obviously has been lost by many of you! Those that are attacking the OP as a result of a simple mistake are gutless and heartless fools that sit behind their anonymous keyboards kicking a man when he is down. They lack good character and true morals - but that's exactly why his stuff disappeared in the first place. I'm sorry for your loss Bio. Asking for understanding from this group is about as worthless as asking the thieves to bring your gear back! It's pretty easy to see from the responses who the true Michigan "Sportsmen" really are!


Your anger about my comments is misguided. Believe it or not, PTSD is not an affliction limited to those with military service. As with the case of the OP,many crime victims are subject to the effects of PTSD. The fact that an otherwise level-headed and intelligent person would make the comments he has after losing items from the back of this truck, is clear proof that this event has affected him in an adverse way. From a clinical standpoint, the O P exhibits classic symptoms of PTSD. Lke it or not. While yes, the funeral comment was made rather tongue-in-cheek, it is clear the OP would benefit significantly from some sort of formal "letting go" ceremony. His items are gone forever.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Blueump said:


> Your attempt at humor and sarcasm is an blatant insult to people that truly suffer from the debilitating effects of PTSD. My son son is one of those people who suffers from it daily after returning home from Afghanistan. While he is weak in that area, he makes up for it with high morals and ethics - something that very obviously has been lost by many of you! Those that are attacking the OP as a result of a simple mistake are gutless and heartless fools that sit behind their anonymous keyboards kicking a man when he is down. They lack good character and true morals - but that's exactly why his stuff disappeared in the first place. I'm sorry for your loss Bio. Asking for understanding from this group is about as worthless as asking the thieves to bring your gear back! It's pretty easy to see from the responses who the true Michigan "Sportsmen" really are!


Well said and a lot of guys on this site have no morals and if you don't have something decent to add just don't post anything .and I hope they find the guy that took the stuff if there's serial numbers on it it but be like possessing stolen property


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

PalookaJoe said:


> Your anger about my comments is misguided. Believe it or not, PTSD is not an affliction limited to those with military service. As with the case of the OP,many crime victims are subject to the effects of PTSD. The fact that an otherwise level-headed and intelligent person would make the comments he has after losing items from the back of this truck, is clear proof that this event has affected him in an adverse way. From a clinical standpoint, the O P exhibits classic symptoms of PTSD. Lke it or not. While yes, the funeral comment was made rather tongue-in-cheek, it is clear the OP would benefit significantly from some sort of formal "letting go" ceremony. His items are gone forever.


I tell you what PJ, I will get stressed every time I lose $3000 worth of stuff.

You get stressed whenever somebody removes a trail marker and threaten them with physical violence...:lol:



> PalookaJoe; when you start paying my taxes and license fees then you can tell me what I can do and not do on state land. Like I said, you're going to pull thats*** with the wrong guy and need to have your precious compass surgically removed from your rectum. LINK


:lol:

We'll see who has a heart attack first...

As I said before, it is not the stuff I am concerned about, it is already replaced. It is just stuff. It is identifying the scumwads that this thread is all about. And actually, it has identified quite a few characters with questionable ethics. :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I just cannot fathom picking that stuff up and not returning it to the rightful owner when I find the drivers license inside. I once found a briefcase in the middle of the road with credit cards business cards and all sorts of important information in it. Spent half the morning tracking the guy down and finally got it back to him. The look of relief on his face was worth all the running. Too many people here are piling on someone because they disagree with him on some management issues. That's very sad.

Ganzer


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

MERGANZER said:


> I just cannot fathom picking that stuff up and not returning it to the rightful owner when I find the drivers license inside. I once found a briefcase in the middle of the road with credit cards business cards and all sorts of important information in it. Spent half the morning tracking the guy down and finally got it back to him. The look of relief on his face was worth all the running. Too many people here are piling on someone because they disagree with him on some management issues. That's very sad.
> 
> Ganzer


Did the guy you returned it to have posters up all over town calling you a scumbag?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> Did the guy you returned it to have posters up all over town calling you a scumbag?


No, probably cause I didn't keep it and it was returned before he actually knew it was missing. He put it on top of his truck in the morning and it fell of at a 4 way stop.

Ganzer


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> No, probably cause I didn't keep it and it was returned before he actually knew it was missing. He put it on top of his truck in the morning and it fell of at a 4 way stop.
> 
> Ganzer


Right! :lol:

And in my case I waited over two days to put up the posters. 

Plenty of time to figure out that a scumwad must have gotten ahold of the stuff.:lol:


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Again Bio, its too bad you lost property from the back of your truck. 10X bad that it occurred on opening morning. But please, try not to let your PTSD symtoms cloud your judgement and make comments that are hurtful AND untrue. If you intend on quoting me in the future, kindly be objective and truthful. Your last post claims that I threatened somebody regarding the removal of marking tape in the woods. The quote CLEARLY states that someday he would do it to the "wrong guy" a possibly be assaulted. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow! This thread just isn't right. Disagree with Bio, don't hate the man to the point you wish bad things upon him.

This is what "social management" turns into though, I see it first hand constantly. Another wedge between us sportsmen. Every article I have read on "social management" has warned of this issue. I guess maybe if our DNR is going to start dealing in purely "social management," they should hire several psychiatrists into the DNR, which is predominantly biologists, so they can explain what the 'social implication" of the "social management" vote they just took, could cause. Hello! Can we get a vote? Amen!


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

triplelunger said:


> Did the guy you returned it to have posters up all over town calling you a scumbag?


The guys didn't try to return it.Have you not be reading this thread?If it wasn't returned that day it wasn't going to be returned.And some of you guys act like you could never make a mistake like this.Karma is a b----.


----------



## PalookaJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> Did the guy you returned it to have posters up all over town calling you a scumbag?


What he says


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

There is a lot of disturbing posts on this thread. My parents raised me to do the right thing. Keeping Bio's stuff knowing full well you have the identity of the owner is flat out wrong and if anyone here says different then I feel sorry for you. Hell my 11 year old son knows better than to keep something that isn't his. Might be different if it was a set of bino's in the ditch with no I.D. etc. but an entire tote filled with 3K worth of gear and I.D.? Cmon people you know what the right thing to do is regardless of your thoughts on game management.

Ganzer


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

MERGANZER said:


> There is a lot of disturbing posts on this thread. My parents raised me to do the right thing. Keeping Bio's stuff knowing full well you have the identity of the owner is flat out wrong and if anyone here says different then I feel sorry for you. Hell my 11 year old son knows better than to keep something that isn't his. Might be different if it was a set of bino's in the ditch with no I.D. etc. but an entire tote filled with 3K worth of gear and I.D.? Cmon people you know what the right thing to do is regardless of your thoughts on game management.
> 
> Ganzer


That is because you and I put ourselves in the shoes of the guy who lost it. This shows how low morals in the society has sunk. We are surrounded by a new generation. This is why you can't leave a permanent shanty on the ice anymore. They either break in and steal or use it as a bathroom.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

MERGANZER said:


> There is a lot of disturbing posts on this thread. My parents raised me to do the right thing. Keeping Bio's stuff knowing full well you have the identity of the owner is flat out wrong and if anyone here says different then I feel sorry for you. Hell my 11 year old son knows better than to keep something that isn't his. Might be different if it was a set of bino's in the ditch with no I.D. etc. but an entire tote filled with 3K worth of gear and I.D.? Cmon people you know what the right thing to do is regardless of your thoughts on game management.
> 
> Ganzer


So you'd keep a pair of binoculars you found in the ditch? I wouldn't, but then again, I consider myself a good sportsman. 

See how ridiculous this thread is?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

